# TB eventing sires - any ideas?



## Eliv (30 January 2017)

I'm looking to breed from my lovely Hanoverian mare this year - I'd like to produce an event horse that could possibly go to a professional, so I'm thinking the most useful input from a stallion would be more thoroughbred blood and straightforward boldness across country (mare has lovely conformation, does a beautiful dressage test and has a cracking jump, having both Donnerhall and Ramiro Z bloodlines, but is super sharp and took some convincing that cross country is great fun :-D)

So I'd love to hear about any good 3/4 to full TB stallions that might produce a good event horse with a nice, kind personality.

Also, suggestions I've had so far are Jaguar Mail, Asagao, Sula Blue, Primitive Academy, Power Blade, and Revolution; I don't know anything about the progeny of any of these (or even much about the stallions themselves), so if anyone out there has any info and could let me know, that would be great! Thanks


----------



## TheMule (30 January 2017)

The Jaguar Mails seem to be really straight xc horses, he has plenty out there doing the job very well. 
Consider Weston Justice- only available by frozen now but they really are lovely straightforward and bold horses with super jumps. I have 3


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2017)

As much as I love JM I really dont think he will produce what your looking for out of a Han mare. I think we will all be sitting back to see what Suggestions you get


----------



## Eliv (30 January 2017)

Thanks, TheMule - will look up Weston Justice 

popsdosh - interesting about Jaguar Mail - am keen to find something that will be a good match for a warmblood mare (particularly a slightly - ahem - high maintenance one ). I'd been thinking that rationally he'd be a good choice, as such a high ranking stallion, but good friend (who knows the mare) had said she didn't think he was right for her... Out of interest, in what way do you think he might not produce something suitable? Wonder if it's for a similar reason...


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2017)

Without seeing your mare its difficult but if typical Han I would have thought he may be a bit to big and he is quite long in the back . High ranking does not make them suitable for every mare im afraid. I saw him a few weeks ago and although from pictures I was keen seeing him in the flesh immediately told me my mare would not be suited by him. I think he is not quite so popular on the continent now as he was.


----------



## Eliv (31 January 2017)

Well that shows what a breeding newbie/totally unobservant person I am - hadn't even twigged his size. So that entirely rules him out; mare is 16.2hh and previously had a foal by Grafenstolz (as part of her grading with her breeder) - that ended up over 17hh, so I'm off to check the heights of all the others on the list!

I knew coming on here would be a good idea! Thanks popsdosh :clap:


----------



## Jinx94 (31 January 2017)

Hey Eliv, tried to pm you - could you clear your inbox a little please?


----------



## Eliv (31 January 2017)

Cleared! Hopefully will work now


----------



## Springs (31 January 2017)

...



Eliv said:



			Well that shows what a breeding newbie/totally unobservant person I am - hadn't even twigged his size. So that entirely rules him out; mare is 16.2hh and previously had a foal by Grafenstolz (as part of her grading with her breeder) - that ended up over 17hh, so I'm off to check the heights of all the others on the list!

Hi, if you mare is 16.2 then it's highly likely she will produce something of the same at what you would like to improve, TB is well known to add stamina which is generally a key requirement in eventing. I would also recommend Spring's Spirit as one to look at being 75% TB and 16.1 If you wanted to see him he will be out competing, Oasby been the first and then Portman. There are also a few stallion parades coming up such as StallionAI in Shropshire. Good luck.

I knew coming on here would be a good idea! Thanks popsdosh :clap:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Springs (31 January 2017)

Hi, if you mare is 16.2 then it's highly likely she will produce something of the same at what you would like to improve, TB is well known to add stamina which is generally a key requirement in eventing. I would also recommend Spring's Spirit as one to look at being 75% TB and 16.1 If you wanted to see him he will be out competing, Oasby been the first and then Portman. There are also a few stallion parades coming up such as StallionAI in Shropshire. Good luck.


----------



## Eliv (31 January 2017)

Thanks - will look him up! Have created an album called 'mare pics' to hopefully give a better idea of what she's like to help people see what might be a good match for her


----------



## popsdosh (1 February 2017)

Eliv said:



			Thanks - will look him up! Have created an album called 'mare pics' to hopefully give a better idea of what she's like to help people see what might be a good match for her 

Click to expand...

I had a look . I wonder if this guy might float your boat  http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=1552&L=0


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			I had a look . I wonder if this guy might float your boat  http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=1552&L=0

Click to expand...

Attractive sort.

A couple of older stallion suggestions from me, assuming they are still standing or alive, Bandmaster and Kings Composer.  Quality from both of them.  Sirens Missile is another.


----------



## popsdosh (1 February 2017)

Another thats quite popular in europe.

http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=3134&L=0

Another with a good eventing CV 

http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=3874&L=0


----------



## Eliv (1 February 2017)

Oh, how funny - I'd just found him too (Chiron) - love his compactness! Also he's the right height. No mention of studbooks he's approved by, though - not sure what impact (if any) that would have on grading/registering any foal...?


----------



## popsdosh (1 February 2017)

He is grade and approved for SHGB as also is Duke of Hearts


----------



## Eliv (1 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Attractive sort.

A couple of older stallion suggestions from me, assuming they are still standing or alive, Bandmaster and Kings Composer.  Quality from both of them.  Sirens Missile is another.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, have added them to my list of ones to research


----------



## Eliv (1 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Another thats quite popular in europe.

http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=3134&L=0

Another with a good eventing CV 

http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=3874&L=0

Click to expand...

My list keeps getting longer!


----------



## TB Sportshorses (2 February 2017)

I'm more than happy to answer any questions you may have about Sula Blue, the type of mares he suits and his progeny, if I can help please PM me


----------



## Eliv (4 February 2017)

TB Sportshorses, have sent a PM!

After a bit of researching have narrowed my list down to four possible stallions, so if anyone has any further info on them or their progeny that would be great (ended up with criteria being full TB or 15/16ths, so near as, proven event horse and great temperament).

Asagao (less proven as very young but pretty impeccable record so far)
Revolution
Sula Blue (maybe a bit tall at 16.3hh but interested to know what size foals he produces)
Weston Justice

Thanks


----------



## popsdosh (4 February 2017)

Eliv said:



			TB Sportshorses, have sent a PM!

After a bit of researching have narrowed my list down to four possible stallions, so if anyone has any further info on them or their progeny that would be great (ended up with criteria being full TB or 15/16ths, so near as, proven event horse and great temperament).

Asagao (less proven as very young but pretty impeccable record so far)
Revolution
Sula Blue (maybe a bit tall at 16.3hh but interested to know what size foals he produces)
Weston Justice

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Obviously to early for any  Asagao offspring to be competing . I would make an observation though he does not cover the ground at walk which would rule him out for me as theres a very well proven link between walk and the ability to cover the ground CC . Maybe its my background has been in NH and you always look for a long overstepping walk as an indication a horse can gallop.What i have seen of his walk he doesnt even track up.


----------

